# Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows.



## AhnucOnun (Jan 28, 2004)

My collection of UrQ pics is getting stale! If anyone would be so kind as to post or direct me where to find some pics of Ur-Quattros in both civilian and rally guise, I would be most appreciative!
Shout outs to the keepers of the UrQ flame!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (AhnucOnun)*

There was just a gathering of 20 something urqs in Conn.
I sadlt missed it since I had to move to the other coast.
I'll repost with some.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (Sepp)*

I'm not sure how many made it to Conn., but I wasn't there this year.








Last year rocked, and it was only the first GTG!
Here's some piccy's I found.


----------



## life.love.regret (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (Sepp)*

whats the story with the one on the hill in the background


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (life.love.regret)*

The owner of the house belongs to that car. He also has a few other Audi's including one of the urq's
It's a full rally spec. coupe quattro with an ABY? engine.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (Sepp)*

My URQ.
























And the engine.


----------



## Mk1noHID (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (URQ)*









Theres something religous about this pic.


----------



## 4valvemk2 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (Mk1noHID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk1noHID* »_








Theres something religous about this pic.

agreed!


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (URQ)*

Hey URQ (Bill),
I see you've made it to the Tex. Did you get the boost issue resolved you were having at Dubwar? I hope so. 
I was planning on going to Dubfest (saw that your signed up already) but it's not gonna happen this year. Good luck. 
J.


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (AhnucOnun)*

Here's some pics of UrQ (billy's car)


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (84cgtturbo)*

What up The issue with the car at Dubwars ended up in the head gasket blowing and burning a large hole between two cylinders and taking all that metal from the head and clogging up the cat. On the way back home I pulled over and knocked all the crap out of the cat and the car ran OK till about a week later and finely gave up all together. 
But all is good now.
DUBFEST was good about 100 cars and they said they will make it even larger next year with a track event You will have to show next year and give me some more competition.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (URQ)*

Glad to hear you got it sorted out. I just went through a low fuel pressure issue recently, sucks when they aren't running right. It's fixed now though. 
Maybe next year I'll hit Dubfest too. Was there any other competition in your class? I went up to WA for Waterwagens a few months back, last years show had a good early Audi turnout (looked like a good dozen cars or so). So of course I go this year and there was 3 cars in our category, D'OHHH! 
Oh well...

J.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (AhnucOnun)*

Wow, really old post...
Chris's only slightly scary fast Uber Ur, is in the back of December's European car.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

damn, no more slip on rubber hose covers for you. autozone shopping privaledges have been revoked haha


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

I would gather that the owner of the urq that has all of the hose covers on it works on his own car, so why would he label the radiator, and brake fluid reservoirs?


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

That engine is incredible. Very clean.
I wonder why there is no timing belt cover. That seems odd.
Also, what does the air temp sensor wire into? It looks like an air filter or something. What is that? 



_Modified by Fusilier at 1:58 PM 10-26-2004_


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Please make a note of this Autozone did all the work to the car until they revoked all my privileges. But I do have some good news for you I have talked to Many, Mo and Jack and they have agreed to Pimp my Ride now!
And I just saved money on my car insurance.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

The labeling of the two tanks is in hopes of a couple extra HP under the hood … but I have not gained any good results yet maybe the stickers are too small.
Should I go larger?
Reason #1 is because I own a small Vinyl Graphics business.
Reason #2 because I could.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (Fusilier)*

I think timing belt covers are over rated and I rarely work on my car while warring a tie. Come to think of it I don’t even own a tie. 
And on the air temp sensor it was re located to the side of the IC so I could hook up the fogger for the ERL water injection system the thing I think you are referring to a air filter or something.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (URQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *URQ* »_
The labeling of the two tanks is in hopes of a couple extra HP under the hood … but I have not gained any good results yet maybe the stickers are too small.
Should I go larger?
Reason #1 is because I own a small Vinyl Graphics business.
Reason #2 because I could.


I would think that the stickers would add un-needed weight to the car.


----------



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

This is awesome guys, let's keep this thread alive!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My addition:


----------



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (KARMANN_16V)*

Nobody else?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

That is about the cleanest engine compartment I've ver seen. Did you completly strip everything out the engine area and paint it black? Also, the red...paint or powder coating?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (AhnucOnun)*

Well, I'm not gonna dig through all of them, but here's a link to some Audi show coverage....
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...vents
Also, here's the fourtitude gallery for the UrQ
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...20(b2)
Or, our Motorsport/Rally galleries....
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall...Climb


----------



## CP2 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. ([email protected])*

Here's a couple from a collection I took of my friend's Gobi Ur a little over a year ago. Sadly, the car is no longer with us, the victim of a clueless girl in a Saturn with a cellphone.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (CP2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CP2* »_Here's a couple from a collection I took of my friend's Gobi Ur a little over a year ago. 


Great pics!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Some of the best pics. of a urq that I have ever seen!
And beleive me, I've seen a lot.


----------



## bahnstormer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (Sepp)*

Holy ****. That's _my_ car. Yeah...definitely totaled by stupid girl. CP2 and I took a lot more pics that day. I just moved to Linux, so I don't have my web server back up. I'll work on that over the next few days. It was a good looking car, and if you want to see all 38 pics and 40mb worth, I"ll post a link here when I get my server back up.
-Cheers!
ReliQ


----------



## bahnstormer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (bahnstormer)*

Well how about that. It's a lot easier than I expected considering I've never done it before. Point your browser to http://thesmokingsection.cponline.org/index.html . All 38 pics should be up. They total about 40mb and should all be quite huge, so maybe not for the faint of bandwidth or screen real estate. As I get a real site back up and running, they may have to get moved around. If so, I'll post a new link here.
-Cheers!
ReliQ


----------



## Audi Coupe GT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (bahnstormer)*

that looks like Glen Lawton's old coupe quattro.....is it?


----------



## Body Hauler (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (Audi Coupe GT)*

Not that I could afford one of these right now but would a car like this go for


----------



## bahnstormer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (Audi Coupe GT)*

Yep, sure is. He sold it to a guy named Craig Moore, and I bought it from Craig. After I bought it, I realized it had a bit of a reputation. So sad to see it go.


----------



## bahnstormer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (immattsgti)*

Hard to say. It depends on a lot of details, and few things can be told for certain from pictures. It looks like a later European model, possibly the 20v version, with a few mods. I think in Europe a car like that would go for the equivalent of about $14-17k. With these cars, the value is all in the little details.
-Cheers!
Mike


----------



## Audi Coupe GT (Dec 31, 2004)

When i was in England this past year, there were a plethora of cheap late model (WX?) and (MB?) Ur-Q's (10V) and early S2's (20V) for 5,000-7,000GBP - around 10,000-12,000$ depending on the conversion rate. Really nice examples, though, touched 20,000$.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (bahnstormer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bahnstormer* »_Hard to say. It depends on a lot of details, and few things can be told for certain from pictures. It looks like a later European model, possibly the 20v version, with a few mods. I think in Europe a car like that would go for the equivalent of about $14-17k. With these cars, the value is all in the little details.
-Cheers!
Mike

Uuuum, actually that is the car pictured in the beginning of this thread. I know it has a Euro front bumper and lights, but as far as I know it's a US model. It does have the 10VT as seen above (nicely detailed). I've seen it in person a Dubwars the past 2 summers now. Hot car, well kept by it's owner. 
J.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (84cgtturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84cgtturbo* »_
It does have the 10VT as seen above (nicely detailed).
J. 

nice detailed ? lmao


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (marcopolo)*

Be sure to check out the Fourtitude Gallery http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (PerL)*

how about this?


----------



## onebrokenneck (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (a2gtinut)*

I took this picture at the Rally Cross event @ Pacific Raceways in Auburn this past summer. Not sure whos car it is though...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_how about this?










That car for some reason has it's rear drive shaft disconnected, and is missing......I don't know why


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (Sepp)*

Here's a pic of a prototype that surfaced in the Car Lounge this morning. Looks like fun!
















Another prototype, clearly based on the 80/4000 body








More pics in this thread


----------



## boekhour (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (PerL)*

Here is my urquattro in Austria at 3km:


----------



## aging_fleet (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (boekhour)*

^^^ I love your Coupe Quattro.


----------



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (boekhour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boekhour* »_Here is my urquattro in Austria at 3km:









Stunning car, beautiful picture







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

Im always up for sharing a pic. Here's my UrQ.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (quattro v1.0)*

Sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (84cgtturbo)*

Man it's great to see the arrival of so many urq owners to this site...
For the longest time it was only me.


----------



## BaldyRS2spec (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (Sepp)*

well heres a picture of my beast

















_Modified by BaldyRS2spec at 11:37 AM 4/2/2005_


----------



## BaldyRS2spec (Mar 27, 2005)

and theres also plenty more pictures on 
http://community.webshots.com/user/baldysquattro


----------



## GTi-G60 (Dec 14, 2000)

*Re: Wanted: Pics of Ur-Quattros, preferably from recent shows. (marcopolo)*

Hey URQ, your car is sick. I just picked up an original owner 83 Ur. It's a little rough but its all there. What front bumper is that on your car. If you have a spare minute, email me at [email protected]


----------



## BaldyRS2spec (Mar 27, 2005)

i'm also curious about that sweet lookin front bumper looks really nice


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (BaldyRS2spec)*

The front bumper is one piece made of some thick fiberglass and somthing else (HARD) I went through 2 new Bosch jig saw bladees cutting the front vents. The bumper is from AM CARS in I think England but I was told that they stopped making the bumper with the fog lites in it and are only making the front with turn signals only now?


----------



## quattro v1.0 (Mar 13, 2005)

Mike, you bought QSHIPS blue car? Kewl, drive it a time or two, good runner.
The bumpers on Bills silver car are the Rally bumpers from AM Cars in the UK.
Im currently working on a group buy for these, I will do a mass posting aobut the details in the next day or two.


----------



## bahnstormer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (quattro v1.0)*

I did. Apparently it has a bit of a reputation too. Engine runs good, but some of the running gear needs replacement. Hoping to get it back on the road in time for autox season. Gonna show the WRX guys what's up with locking diffs.
Mike


----------



## bahnstormer (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (quattro v1.0)*

Keep me posted about that bumper. My front facia's a little banged up and I wouldn't mind going to something more european so I can drop a few pounds and get the lights with it. It looks like that item is all one piece, as opposed to the facia and bumper cover being separate parts. I'm not sure I'll be able to afford one in the immediate future, but because of the condition of the body, I am looking for lots of body panels. Does AM have a website? I can't seem to find one.


----------

